# Pyhton n00b questions



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, picked up a used python a little while ago. Was hoping to plug and play right onto my faucet, but the attachement means I need to take the aerator off my faucet?

is there an available attachment out there that works similar to what is attached to my washing machine? and in turn I wouldnt have to remove the aerator off my kitchen faucet?

thanks, again sorry for my noobness


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Never seen one, but taking the aerator off is not a big deal. just unscrew it and screw on the python. Then right back on once you are done. Never really thought about it before, I always just did it.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess I can get it off with a pair of vise grips?

my real concern is just f'ing up the tap as I'm in a rental property....


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

The first time, and after that finger tight is fine. Makes it quick and easy.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

have to hit a plumbing store tomorrow and find a fitting that will fit the tap now, as the one that came with the python doesnt....


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Big al's sells the brass adapter for like $7. DONT buy a plastic one, it will strip out in a couple uses.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

woot! got the piece I was after, and for 3 bucks none the less.

so the python is working now, does it usually move this slow lol

i guess the time will be made up when i'm not carrying buckets back and forth from my bathtub


----------

